# Ubuntu Help?  Drivers for WiFi and Graphics, etc.



## Sasqui (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my 4th rig (one of two dedicated WCG crunchers), an X58 with a Xeon X5670 @ 4,2 Ghz.  My 30 day windows trial has ended, lol

So, finding Ubuntu OS is no problem, but I'm looking for drivers for:

USB Drivers for the motherboard?
Rosewill RNX-N300UB USB Wifi Dongle
NV GT 220 Graphics Card
And Teamviewer for Ubuntu
...I think that's it.  Where to go?  I'm a complete Ubuntu NooB!


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 20, 2017)

If you use Ubuntu you should have an application called Driver manager (just search it up in the system) where it automatically detects most of the drivers and you can chose if you want proprietary drivers( ex from Nvidia directly) vs whatever open source drivers Ubuntu decides to use ( ex Nouveau for Nvidia cards) . If it doesn't give you what you need then I am afraid you are in for some hardcore command line fun.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 23, 2017)

The first are installed by default, with the possibility of using the privative Nvidia driver as Vya Domus described.
The last one should be in the "store".


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess the only thing to do is try it


----------



## stdout (Apr 24, 2017)

You will find most things work, not having checked, I would be wary if that wifi dongle works. The rest is a doddle, only the teamviewer needs downloaded.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 24, 2017)

stdout said:


> I would be wary if that wifi dongle works.



That's what I'm thinking too. Problem is that I can't run the machine without it.

How to find WiFi devices that have drivers for Ubuntu/Lunix?

Edit: Looks like I need a specific Wifi chipset:  http://www.wirelesshack.org/top-linux-compatible-usb-wireless-adapters.html

Edit2:  Ralink 3070, Atheros AR9271, and Realtek 8187 are the ones to look for...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 24, 2017)

I just ordered this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQT0YK2/?tag=tec06d-20

Support list:


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 24, 2017)

Search for a list of kernel drivers, I think the only band with problems so far is Broadcom.
99% of hardware works out of the box on Linux.


----------



## pbm86 (Apr 24, 2017)

You don't need USB drivers or graphics drivers. I am sure the Linux kernel has support for both. If that Panda adapter is supported there really are no problems. The hardware is not the latest. I have a Haswell system and am happy with Linux hardware support.


----------



## stdout (Apr 25, 2017)

pbm86 said:


> You don't need USB drivers or graphics drivers. I am sure the Linux kernel has support for both. If that Panda adapter is supported there really are no problems. The hardware is not the latest. I have a Haswell system and am happy with Linux hardware support.



In general you will find it easier to get drivers and such working in linux than in windows.

However, at the time when something is not working, you will gain skill points on the system making it work.

I just gave up gaming on linux after app. 10 years since I started overclocking again, and almost no tools are available.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> So, finding Ubuntu OS is no problem, but I'm looking for drivers for:
> 
> USB Drivers for the motherboard?
> Rosewill RNX-N300UB USB Wifi Dongle
> ...


1) What's the motherboard model and which USB ports? Regular 2.0 should work right away. Same goes for most older USB3.0 controllers on later boards.
If you have an older NEC(Renesas) USB 3.0 controller onboard - it should work out of the box, so as most AsMedia controllers.

2) Pretty much the same crap, as with my old ASUS PCE-N53... Gotta get the patched RTL8192 driver and manually install it.
The only problem you may encounter, is when you get a kernel update, you'll have to repeat the procedure again. 
https://adamscheller.com/systems-administration/rtl8192cu-fix-wifi/

I've already suffered through several years of headaches with my N53(different chipset, same problem), so the long term advice - get one of the natively supported WiFi adapters instead.

3) http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/114719/en-us

4) https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/


----------



## stdout (Apr 25, 2017)

Ohh and Sasqui, if you encounter any problems, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> USB Drivers for the motherboard?


Not needed, your motherboard is old enough where the Linux kernel should have direct support ootb. This is true for the X79 USB 2.0 ports as well as the extra controllers for the USB 3.0 on my P9X79 Deluxe.


Sasqui said:


> Rosewill RNX-N300UB USB Wifi Dongle


I personally just got a Linksys AC1200 which has a Realtek RTL8812AU in it. It didn't work out of the box but, I only had to install the drivers but, there is a package with it in Ubuntu.


Sasqui said:


> NV GT 220 Graphics Card


Open source drivers should be fine if you're planning on just crunching, so this should all just work ootb.


Sasqui said:


> And Teamviewer for Ubuntu


https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb

You might find it a lot easier than you think to just dump Ubuntu on that box and start running with it.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 25, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> What's the motherboard model and which USB ports?



ASUS P6X58D-E  https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/

It does have USB 3.0 on the back.  Honestly, no biggie if that doesn't work.  The rig will be tucked away in a corner WCG crunching 24/7.

Thanks everyone, I'll be back when I have the time to try this out!


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 25, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> It does have USB 3.0 on the back. Honestly, no biggie if that doesn't work.


Yep, that's NEC D720200 controller. Should work out of the box in Ubuntu. 
I have a PCI-e card with similar NEC D720202 controller and had no problems with Ubuntu 14.04 and later on several motherboards (including my old Rampage II GENE).


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2017)

Noob question... I installed Ubuntu 17.04 desktop/server x64.  Everything went fine (even video drivers evidenced by the vid card fan dialing back when services start)  but when I boot, it lands me on a command prompt to login.  I login with user/pw.  No problem and I get a message about updates, which I punch in, the asks for a pw again... do that no prob the it tells me no updates are available and a $ prompt again.  Now I have tons of experience with DOS commands, batch files and some Unix keyboard magic... but  wheres the GUI in Ubuntu?  Did I not install something, or need to start something at the $ prompt?

Good article here, but doesn't help me a bit:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Noob question... I installed Ubuntu 17.04 desktop/server x64.  Everything went fine (even video drivers evidenced by the vid card fan dialing back when services start)  but when I boot, it lands me on a command prompt to login.  I login with user/pw.  No problem and I get a message about updates, which I punch in, the asks for a pw again... do that no prob the it tells me no updates are available and a $ prompt again.  Now I have tons of experience with DOS commands, batch files and some Unix keyboard magic... but  wheres the GUI in Ubuntu?  Did I not install something, or need to start something at the $ prompt?
> 
> Good article here, but doesn't help me a bit:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04



If you installed Ubuntu server there is no GUI. Although you can install one, it is not usually recomended for servers.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Noob question... I installed Ubuntu 17.04 desktop/server x64.  Everything went fine (even video drivers evidenced by the vid card fan dialing back when services start)  but when I boot, it lands me on a command prompt to login.  I login with user/pw.  No problem and I get a message about updates, which I punch in, the asks for a pw again... do that no prob the it tells me no updates are available and a $ prompt again.  Now I have tons of experience with DOS commands, batch files and some Unix keyboard magic... but  wheres the GUI in Ubuntu?  Did I not install something, or need to start something at the $ prompt?
> 
> Good article here, but doesn't help me a bit:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04


What @m0nt3 said. If you installed Ubuntu Server instead of Ubuntu Desktop, you don't have the GUI installed. You can either reinstall Ubuntu Desktop instead of server or you can try running: 
	
	



```
sudo apt update; sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
```
Once it's installed, just: 
	
	



```
sudo shutdown -r now
```
 ...and it should be used after reboot.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2017)

It sure looked like the install for server/drsktoo was one install, maybe I missed a download or selected the wrong option during setup.   Other than that small detail , I'm getting somewhere!  Thanks

Shout out to *moderators* ...can this thread be relocated to the Linux forum???


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I just ordered this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQT0YK2/?tag=tec06d-20



If that one gives you trouble you can try this one (also a Panda):
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00762YNMG/?tag=tec06d-20

Just picked it up for one of my Ubuntu crunchers and it worked right out of the box


----------



## Sasqui (May 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> If that one gives you trouble you can try this one (also a Panda):
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00762YNMG/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Just picked it up for one of my Ubuntu crunchers and it worked right out of the box



I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 desktop now. My router shows up over the Panda I got with no drivers, but even after entering the passkey, it won't connect.  Wired is fine.

After trying to follow the Panda instructions for installing the Lunix driver, I was about to do bad things to my keyboard.  Trying to edit files with no write permissions, commands that don't work, yadda yadda yadda...

I figured I try installing and running WCG, so I followed the instructions, two commands appeared to run without a hitch but nothing shows up in the GUI.  Im about ready to use up my Win 8 licence :/


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 desktop now. My router shows up over the Panda I got with no drivers, but even after entering the passkey, it won't connect. Wired is fine.


I'm running an older version (12.04 LTS).. not sure if that's the difference. All I did was plug it in, put in my passkey, and restart the rig- didn't seem to pick up my network at first but the restart did the trick I guess?


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I figured I try installing and running WCG, so I followed the instructions, two commands appeared to run without a hitch but nothing shows up in the GUI.  Im about ready to use up my Win 8 licence :/



What commands did you run? I can't remember if i did the sudo apt-get install boinc-manager boinc-client or if I did it through synaptic package manager. Either way installed without a hitch on my laptop and ryzen rig running Mint. It might have even installed ok, hit start and type boinc and see if it comes up. When you open it it just prompts you for your team, username, password and bingo. In theory anyway!


----------



## m&m's (May 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 desktop now. My router shows up over the Panda I got with no drivers, but even after entering the passkey, it won't connect.  Wired is fine.


It should work right out of the box, it's plug and play. Try another USB port and restart as @Norton suggested.



Sasqui said:


> I figured I try installing and running WCG, so I followed the instructions, two commands appeared to run without a hitch but nothing shows up in the GUI.  Im about ready to use up my Win 8 licence :/


Open "GNOME Software", type BOINC in the search bar and install.


----------



## Sasqui (May 11, 2017)

Norton said:


> I'm running an older version (12.04 LTS).. not sure if that's the difference. All I did was plug it in, put in my passkey, and restart the rig- didn't seem to pick up my network at first but the restart did the trick I guess?



Me thinks I'll install an earlier version, step #1



infrared said:


> What commands did you run? I can't remember if i did the sudo apt-get install boinc-manager boinc-client or if I did it through synaptic package manager. Either way installed without a hitch on my laptop and ryzen rig running Mint. It might have even installed ok, hit start and type boinc and see if it comes up. When you open it it just prompts you for your team, username, password and bingo. In theory anyway!



I should double check that I did reboot... I'm quite certain I did!

*



			How do I install the Linux application on Ubuntu or other Debian-based distributions?
		
Click to expand...

*


> In order to install the Linux application on Debian-based Linux distribution such as Ubuntu Linux, you will need to run the following commands:
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager
> ...



Edit:



m&m's said:


> Open "GNOME Software", type BOINC in the search bar and install.



Where do I find "GNOME" ?


----------



## m&m's (May 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Where do I find "GNOME" ?








If it's not there, press the *⋮⋮⋮* and type gnome.


----------



## Sasqui (May 11, 2017)

m&m's said:


> View attachment 87818
> 
> If it's not there, press the *⋮⋮⋮* and type gnome.



My side bar has neither of them in Ubuntu 17.04 desktop... what version are you on?


----------



## m&m's (May 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> My side bar has neither of them in Ubuntu 17.04 desktop... what version are you on?


Ahh sorry, you must be using Unity. You should see a button that looks like this





Once you've clicked on it, search for gnome software, if it doesn't find anything try ubuntu software center.


----------



## Sasqui (May 11, 2017)

I pulled it from here:  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

I just downloaded version 16, I'm going to give that a whirl to see if it fixes the Wifi problem, then I'll try to find that button.  How to you take a screenshot in Ubuntu?


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Me thinks I'll install an earlier version, step #1


It could be the driver or something with the newer kernel in 17.04. Try installing 16.04 LTS instead, then check to see if there are any proprietary drivers. My Linksys WUSB6300 doesn't work out of the box but, it doesn't take much work to get it going. If you want the newer kernel, just install the HWE stack.


Sasqui said:


> Where do I find "GNOME" ?


If you installed regular Ubuntu, it's "Ubuntu Software."


----------



## Sasqui (May 11, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> If you installed regular Ubuntu, it's "Ubuntu Software."



I installed 17 desktop from the link I posted above.  I have no idea how to even see the "Ubuntu Software" window


----------



## alucasa (May 12, 2017)

Is Gnome default on Ubuntu? If so, look at your left side and start from there. Go to search and type in software, probably.

If it's unity, I've got a darn idea.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2017)

If you're going to start over, may I recommend Mint Linux if you're just used to the Windows GUI.  I know for sure that BOINC is included with the software manager.  You'll want to download the latest version of TeamViewer.  Installing BOINC does not automatically bring up the BOINC Manager - it has to be launched manually, which in the Cinnamon desktop is under the Administration tab.

For what we do with Linux, you will almost never have to use Terminal.

I can't think of a single reason to install an older version of Linux.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For what we do with Linux, you will almost never have to use Terminal.


The only thing I do with terminal is set BOINC to report results immediately


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 5, 2017)

Long overdue update:  I *finally* got the time to install 16.04 LTS Desktop last night... and the WiFi works!  "Rosewill RNX-N300UB USB Wifi Dongle"  I checked the box to install drivers over internet while the box was on a CAT 6 cable.  Logged in to the router and unplugged the cable, internet access confirmed, yeah!

Sometime this week will be installing BOINC and put that rig back to use.

It's been a busy spring, so many house projects that PC time has been virtually non-existent.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2017)

Going good.  Is there a widget like CPUz?  I want to confirm my CPU speed in the OS


----------



## m&m's (Jun 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Is there a widget like CPUz?  I want to confirm my CPU speed in the OS



You can open the terminal and type lscpu.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2017)

m&m's said:


> You can open the terminal and type lscpu.


This but, just for the clock.

```
lscpu | grep "CPU MHz"
```


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> This but, just for the clock.
> 
> ```
> lscpu | grep "CPU MHz"
> ```



I didn't have a chance to run that last night.  Now "*grep*", I assume grabs specific CPU properties from the ones returned by *lscpu*?  I saw this list as the items returned by the *lscpu *command... in a Google search:


```
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                4
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3
Thread(s) per core:    2
Core(s) per socket:    2
Socket(s):             1
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 69
Stepping:              1
CPU MHz:               989.531
BogoMIPS:              4788.74
Virtualization:        VT-x
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              256K
L3 cache:              3072K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-3
```


----------



## okidna (Jun 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Going good.  Is there a widget like CPUz?  I want to confirm my CPU speed in the OS



For real time monitoring on each core clock speed, use this :


```
sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
```


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2017)

okidna said:


> For real time monitoring on each core clock speed, use this :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Cool, thanks as I'm not sure if *lscpu* gives the rated CPU speed ...or the actual real-time.

I also came across this  thread:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...req-and-proc-cpuinfo-report-different-numbers

This?  Is "scaling_cur_freq" in the kernel?


```
sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
```

Powerful stuff here... control of CPU speed parameters (governors):

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling


----------



## T.R. (Jun 6, 2017)

How's indicator-cpufreq? Or I-Nex?


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2017)

T.R. said:


> How's indicator-cpufreq? Or I-Nex?



Does I-Nex get real-time CPU speed?

HWMonitor is my all time fave in Windows, speed of each core, current/min/max.  Temps, etc


----------



## T.R. (Jun 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Does I-Nex get real-time CPU speed?


It seems to be.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I didn't have a chance to run that last night.  Now "*grep*", I assume grabs specific CPU properties from the ones returned by *lscpu*?  I saw this list as the items returned by the *lscpu *command... in a Google search:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lscpu is outputting a shortened and more easily readable version of what's in /proc/cpuinfo which has the same kind of information except far more verbose and for every thread. This is populated and managed by the kernel. You can see if by running this.

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 2058.398
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 0
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 0
initial apicid    : 0
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 1
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 2233.959
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 1
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 2
initial apicid    : 2
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 2
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 2128.710
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 2
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 4
initial apicid    : 4
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 3
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 1967.871
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 3
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 6
initial apicid    : 6
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 4
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 1708.154
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 0
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 1
initial apicid    : 1
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 5
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 2038.623
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 1
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 3
initial apicid    : 3
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 6
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 1846.801
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 2
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 5
initial apicid    : 5
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor    : 7
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
stepping    : 7
microcode    : 0x710
cpu MHz        : 2263.842
cache size    : 10240 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 8
core id        : 3
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 7
initial apicid    : 7
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
bugs        :
bogomips    : 7199.68
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```
cat is basically just "read this file and spit it out to standard output."

Now grep is just reading from standard, in via a pipe in this case, and outputting only the lines where the specified string occurs.



Sasqui said:


> Powerful stuff here... control of CPU speed parameters (governors):


AMDGPU(-Pro) lets you control and observe GPU clocks in the same kind of way. In theory, I can overclock using pp_mclk_od and pp_sclk_od but, It doesn't seem to take any alterations I try to apply to them.

```
root@Kratos:~# cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/pp_dpm_mclk
0: 150Mhz
1: 1500Mhz *
root@Kratos:~# cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/pp_dpm_sclk
0: 300Mhz
1: 500Mhz
2: 726Mhz
3: 892Mhz
4: 935Mhz
5: 972Mhz
6: 1008Mhz
7: 1040Mhz *
```
This is what happens when I run the following; no throttling.

```
root@Kratos:~# echo high > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_force_performance_level
```


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 7, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> lscpu is outputting a shortened and more easily readable version of what's in /proc/cpuinfo which has the same kind of information except far more verbose and for every thread. This is populated and managed by the kernel. You can see if by running this.



I had a chance this morning to run *lscpu *in the terminal (before running off to deliver child to school and then my work).

It definitely returns the current speed, I'm at 4.2Ghz and that what it returned 

On a side note, the Ubuntu system seems to be kicking Win7 in the ass for PPD, basically the same setup.  Should have some comparison numbers in the next few days.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 9, 2017)

BOINC Finally updated, it was stuck on June 6th.  Seems I'm getting about 7000 PPD on the Win7 PC, and 8500 on Ubuntu for a rough average of 15,500 PPD now between the two rigs.  That's getting close to 500k points per month.

Both machines are x58, each with a Xeon X5670, though the Win7 wasn't completely stable at 4.2, so I dialed it back to 4.1, the Ubuntu is at 4.2 Ghz.

Since I rarely use the Win7 PC for anything other than WCG, I'm now thinking I'll move the Win7 license over to another rig and go with Ubuntu on that too, just need to get another Wifi dongle that'll work with 16.04 LTS


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2017)

There is this liberating feeling you get when you cast off the shackles of Windows.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 10, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> There is this liberating feeling you get when you cast off the shackles of Windows.



Very true. Also surprised at the relatively low learning curve.  I used to be in Unix often, so Vi commands come easy. I love the ability to type "reboot" and it just does it.  So much faster than a mouse.  

One thing I've learned is be patient for updates. It doesn't give and feedback on progress. But then again, I've had issues with Windows too. 


Oh, and it's free


----------



## Alex Ortiz (Nov 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. Problem is that I can't run the machine without it.
> 
> How to find WiFi devices that have drivers for Ubuntu/Lunix?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the help.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2019)

Hold thread necro, Batman!


----------

